# Nissan Supercharged Hybrid Driveline To Supplant 3.5-liter V6



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It's a distinct possibility. On November 29th in Japan, Nissan introduced its latest hybrid driveline, which consists of a 2.5-liter four-cylinder engine, teamed with an electric motor and lithium-ion battery pack.

What sets this one apart from other technologies is that the gas engine employs a positive displacement supercharger, which helps the powertrain deliver comparable numbers to Nissan's VQ35 3.5-liter V6 while offering significant gains in fuel economy.

Nissan engineers also claim that the torque curve on this new drivetrain is almost identical to the V6, which means plenty of low and mid-range grunt; something a number of Nissan's North American offerings have been known for over the last decade.

Although there's been no official word yet, given the similarities in performance and power delivery, it is very likely this system could supplement or even replace the VQ35 in cars such as the Altima and possibly even the Maxima as well as some of its SUV offerings.

The Yokohama based company also said that it plans to introduce more forced-induction hybrid powertrains in the coming years, both for it's Nissan and Infiniti brands, possibly with Plug-In technology. Exciting stuff.

More: *Nissan Supercharged Hybrid Driveline To Supplant 3.5-liter V6* on Autoguide.com


----------

